# Prop for newbs



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

Hello all I just recently finished rigging my outboard (Suzuki DF40A) on my 16ft Mitzi Skiff. The prop that came on the outboard is too small as it was previously used on an inflatable from what I understand. Ive never switched props before so I have no idea what to look for when buying a new prop. My skiff has sponsons along with some pretty large trim tabs so planning in shallow water may already not be an issue. More than anything I am just looking for an all around decent prop for the boat. If anyone has a prop thats a must have for my particular setup obviously I would be interested but looking for a general prop for right now. 

My loads are typically pretty light besides the required safety stuff I usually carry one other person along with 2 rods and a backpack. gas tank is up front and there will be a battery along with a trolling motor eventually so the boat sits pretty evenly in the water.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Could write a book about prop theory and boat setup, but you'll be $ ahead to go see a professional if you only want one prop. 

But if you're just trying to dial in pitch, rule of thumb is 1" pitch = 200 rpms. But if you change material, # of blades, blade shape, diameter, e.t.c...... that may not necessarily hold true.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

NealXB2003 said:


> Could write a book about prop theory and boat setup, but you'll be $ ahead to go see a professional if you only want one prop.
> 
> But if you're just trying to dial in pitch, rule of thumb is 1" pitch = 200 rpms. But if you change material, # of blades, blade shape, diameter, e.t.c...... that may not necessarily hold true.


Yes I know props are quite the debate however as a broke college student I was hoping someone might have a little insight to get started. If nobody comes along Ill take it to someone but figured I would at least try this first


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Call Ken with prop gods and he will dial it in for you. He will send you a prop to test if you like it you buy it. If not you send it back to him.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Call Ken with prop gods and he will dial it in for you. He will send you a prop to test if you like it you buy it. If not you send it back to him.



That’s what I’ll do thank you for the help!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ken is a good guy.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ken's the man


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Also, see if you can rent/borrow a torque wrench, get a new stainless steel cotter pin from West Marine, some marine grease for your shaft and a block of 2x4 to stop the prop from turning when you put the nut back on. Steps to change it out are easily found on Youtube. That's about all you need to get it done for relatively low cost.


----------

